# New guy here, looking for work in MA



## Dragman10 (Dec 6, 2005)

I just bought a used 3/4 ton 8600 gvw 4x4 Suburban with an 8 ft Western plow. I work a full time job as an automotive technician and from what I hear about this upcoming winter would not mind making a few extra bucks. I am the only one in my family who has never plowed. PLEASE GIVE ME A CHANCE TO LEARN! Would like to do parking lots in the Milford area. e-mail [email protected] with an offer and I'll see what I can do.payup


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I am pretty sure nobody will be interested unless you carry insurance.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

> I am pretty sure nobody will be interested unless you carry insurance.


You would think but you know that's not the case.


----------



## Dragman10 (Dec 6, 2005)

Your probably right! I plan to call my insurance company tomorrow to get commercial plates and insurance for plowing. Any tips on finding a job?


----------



## Dragman10 (Dec 6, 2005)

Please excuse all the ? but do you guys know anyone that may give me a trial run to see if this is for me? If it's not you may find a plow up for sale.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

It's only one day, Relax. 
Don't sell yet! Best to Network with other plow guys in your area.


----------



## Dragman10 (Dec 6, 2005)

Your right Yaz I should relax but the problem is is that I told my wife I bought this truck to make extra money- and you know where that leaves me if I don't... ha ha


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

Try picking up a phone book and call other plow guys. See if they need help. You might get a hang-up but at least you tried. See if any snowplowers are advertising in the paper. I'd go knocking door-to-door locally and see if your neighbors need to be plowed. There's a networking forum here. Go through it and see if there's anybody close to you.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Dragman10 said:


> Your right Yaz I should relax but the problem is is that I told my wife I bought this truck to make extra money- and you know where that leaves me if I don't... ha ha


I hear ya...
My wife just asked me.. when is going to snow. the're all the same! lol


----------



## Dragman10 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll keep trying!


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Dragman: Call Kevin Meehan. If he likes you, you'll be all set for the season.


----------



## Dragman10 (Dec 6, 2005)

Chris-R: I was a technician for Kevin at Imperial Chevy for a couple of years, I had a great time there and liked Kevin very much. I didn't even think to call him, THANKS!


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Dragman,

There seems to be a shortage of guys willing to plow as drivers only around here. Maybe you can hook up with a landscaper or contractor and plow with their equipment first. Once you get the hang of it, offer your vehicle (insurance is a biggie, do not neglect!) and yourself as a sub.


----------

